# wizard "finish" disable



## JessicaTielkes (27. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute! 

Hab mal eine Frage. Hab dazu schon gegoogelt aber nicht das richtige gefunden. 
Also: 

Ich hab einen Wizard mit 2 "Seiten" erstellt. Dabei sind alle Buttons (Back, Next, Finish und Cancel) 
Nun soll aber der "Finish"-Button auf der ersten Seite disabled sein, weil wenn der User auf seite 2 noch nicht war, kann er auch noch nicht fertig sein. 

Es gibt zwar die Methode ...setPageComplete(false), aber da werden leider alle Buttons disabled. 

Kann mir vielleicht einer weiterhelfen? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2008)

Redest du von einem JFace Wizard?


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2008)

Ja genau.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2008)

Der WizardContainer bestimmt die Sichtbarkeit der Buttons. Verwendest du den WizardDialog?
Schau dir einfach mal die Implementierung zu updateButtons an, das ist ziemlich selbsterklärend.


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2008)

Ich verwende WizardPage.
Aber ich bin schon weiter.
Und zwar hab ich dieses "setPageComplete(false)" erst auf der zweiten "Seite" gemacht.
Dann ist Finish disable.
Nun muss eben noch geprüft werden ob alle angaben gemacht sind und dann kann man es auf true setzen.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2008)

WizardPage ist nicht der WizardContainer. Der Container hat WizardPages (bzw. einen Wizard mit Pages).


----------

